# Forum > World of Warcraft > World of Warcraft Bots and Programs > WoW Bot Maps And Profiles >  Warmane PQR Bans.

## redemgg

Hello everyone. 
My chars banned today. Any idea to work safely on warmane?

----------


## dealerx

What happened? Permabanned for pqr?? :O Can't believe this xD

----------


## gamerstellerz

yes confirmed some my friend got banned too yesterday, PQR is now detectable on warmane, me to got suspended for 10 min first time then 7 days second time u attempt to use it so i stoped using PQR until i figure out whats going on, i try my other account on another ip i got detected to and got 10 min suspend. i used PQR for 2 years on warmane with no problems in BGS and Raids

Please see below pic for proof

pqr.jpg

----------


## bynike

confirmed:gusta:

----------


## aeldepaky

so any solutions ????

----------


## LoveOne

> so any solutions ????


Yes.
Step 1: Be above 80 IQ
Step 2: Learn how to do a 3 to 5 button rotation
Step 3: Proffit

----------


## koleng

lol yeah tried both with my accounts and both got banned. good job for gms actually XD

----------


## ChaosChild

Confirmed, they are now banning for PQR - Any solution to fix this? - Rewrite signature vice versa.

----------


## gamerstellerz

> Yes.
> Step 1: Be above 80 IQ
> Step 2: Learn how to do a 3 to 5 button rotation
> Step 3: Proffit



thank you for the advise, well we are grown up on punching buttons like idiots, so keep ur stupid 80 IQ for yourself maybe.

----------


## bynike

ya, i dont wanna play this old game coz is all time mashing button like an idiot

----------


## reliasn

I just released a new EWT version that protects PQR against this detection.

You can download it from here.

Keep in mind that you *must* run EWT before PQR, so:
1 - Launch WoW.
2 - Attach EWT in Active Mode.
3 - Run PQR

----------


## gamerstellerz

> I just released a new EWT version that protects PQR against this detection.
> 
> You can download it from here.
> 
> Keep in mind that you *must* run EWT before PQR, so:
> 1 - Launch WoW.
> 2 - Attach EWT in Active Mode.
> 3 - Run PQR




Thank you sir for you help, ill try to test and give feedback but will take time as i have win Vista(EWT cant work on vista), could anyone confirm and test on Warmane Blackrock PVP with new account and see if its working? it took me 30min to 1 hour to get banned with nonstop BG healing with my Holypriest without EWT ofcourse.

if ive installed win 7 atleast ill share my result with you.

thanks again in advance.

----------


## ChaosChild

As always a lifesaver, been using EWT on Warmane but not with Active mode - will try it out now

Seems to working good, been using for 2+ hrs with active mode on and no hacks enabled - no detection yet.

----------


## Umbar

Anyone tested this on warmane after the pqr bans??

----------


## dealerx

> I just released a new EWT version that protects PQR against this detection.
> 
> You can download it from here.
> 
> Keep in mind that you *must* run EWT before PQR, so:
> 1 - Launch WoW.
> 2 - Attach EWT in Active Mode.
> 3 - Run PQR


Don't you think the problem are the protected lua functions being forced externally? Like "CastSpellByName" or other similar things? I tried several pqr rotations, some empty, some with normal function like "print", and I got banned only when I was using rotations with protected lua funcions.

----------


## LoveOne

> thank you for the advise, well we are grown up on punching buttons like idiots, so keep ur stupid 80 IQ for yourself maybe.


Got some bad news for you, 90% of wow gameplay is about punching buttons, the rest 10% is afking in a city.

----------


## ChaosChild

Ive tried it and it works flawless, i had it running for 3,5 hrs with EWT active first then booting PQR.

----------


## Umbar

> Ive tried it and it works flawless, i had it running for 3,5 hrs with EWT active first then booting PQR.


What windows do you use? I'm on 7 but dont know if EWT works with win7

----------


## reliasn

> Don't you think the problem are the protected lua functions being forced externally? Like "CastSpellByName" or other similar things? I tried several pqr rotations, some empty, some with normal function like "print", and I got banned only when I was using rotations with protected lua funcions.


PQR runs other scripts externally that get registered in WoW's Lua context (aka lua_State). So even your simple "print" comes with a bunch of other scripts that Warden can detect.

This is what Warmane is running:



```
if(issecure())then SendAddonMessage('B7da',"teFz",'WHISPER','l0l')else SendAddonMessage('B7da',"Vgp8",'WHISPER','l0l')end

e='MACRO_ACTION_FORBIDDEN'l={GetFramesRegisteredForEvent(e)}m=getn(l)for i=1,m do l[i]:UnregisterEvent(e)end RunScript([[XxQP="/run SendAddonMessage('ymMb','o7IB','WHISPER','l0l')"]])RunMacroText(XxQP)for i=1,m do l[i]:RegisterEvent(e)end

if(PQR_EventFrame~=nil)then SendAddonMessage('jM9I',"4hJ7",'WHISPER','l0l')else SendAddonMessage('jM9I',"H9wl",'WHISPER','l0l')end
```

----------


## dealerx

I actually need the pqr, I made a rotation for blackrock realm that joins automatically soloque and leaves the que after 20/40 seconds then join again, just to avoid being matched with people with lower rating than me, I want to stay in +100 - 100 range. And I got banned 10minutes for that. I mean as holy paladin what could I script? I think this is stupid, they should ban based on the type of script. Like auto-kicks, or warrior's Overpower on cast. Not my f. script that joins and leaves the que because the mmr matching is so f.ed up that I need to leave que every 20 secs.

EDIT: Is any other way to make my script work without getting banned? It basically uses TargetUnit, InteractUnit, RunMacro and then AcceptBattlefieldQue (1 or 0 depends), i think these are the protected ones, I can't be banned for this stupid shit, really, and I cant stay at pc every 20/40 seconds to remove que and rejoin, unless they change the matchmaking system I need something like this that automatize the process. I could use an autoclicker but it's not the same thing, with the lua I was able to set the range (like under 2k rating = 20 sec max in que, over 2k rating = max 40 sec que and so on..)

----------


## bynike

> I actually need the pqr, I made a rotation for blackrock realm that joins automatically soloque and leaves the que after 20/40 seconds then join again, just to avoid being matched with people with lower rating than me, I want to stay in +100 - 100 range. And I got banned 10minutes for that. I mean as holy paladin what could I script? I think this is stupid, they should ban based on the type of script. Like auto-kicks, or warrior's Overpower on cast. Not my f. script that joins and leaves the que because the mmr matching is so f.ed up that I need to leave que every 20 secs.
> 
> EDIT: Is any other way to make my script work without getting banned? It basically uses TargetUnit, InteractUnit, RunMacro and then AcceptBattlefieldQue (1 or 0 depends), i think these are the protected ones, I can't be banned for this stupid shit, really, and I cant stay at pc every 20/40 seconds to remove que and rejoin, unless they change the matchmaking system I need something like this that automatize the process. I could use an autoclicker but it's not the same thing, with the lua I was able to set the range (like under 2k rating = 20 sec max in que, over 2k rating = max 40 sec que and so on..)


ofc u got banned, RunMacro can do cast spell is just OP.

----------


## Umbar

> I actually need the pqr, I made a rotation for blackrock realm that joins automatically soloque and leaves the que after 20/40 seconds then join again, just to avoid being matched with people with lower rating than me, I want to stay in +100 - 100 range. And I got banned 10minutes for that. I mean as holy paladin what could I script? I think this is stupid, they should ban based on the type of script. Like auto-kicks, or warrior's Overpower on cast. Not my f. script that joins and leaves the que because the mmr matching is so f.ed up that I need to leave que every 20 secs.
> 
> EDIT: Is any other way to make my script work without getting banned? It basically uses TargetUnit, InteractUnit, RunMacro and then AcceptBattlefieldQue (1 or 0 depends), i think these are the protected ones, I can't be banned for this stupid shit, really, and I cant stay at pc every 20/40 seconds to remove que and rejoin, unless they change the matchmaking system I need something like this that automatize the process. I could use an autoclicker but it's not the same thing, with the lua I was able to set the range (like under 2k rating = 20 sec max in que, over 2k rating = max 40 sec que and so on..)


did u get banned while having this EWT Active with pqr?

----------


## dealerx

> ofc u got banned, RunMacro can do cast spell is just OP.


Yes but in my macro there was just "/click GossipTitleButton1" which only puts the character in que, that's all. And that's why I'm kinda pissed. Now I need a stupid click recorder or some shit to automatically remove que/rejoin, because of the putrid realm making u match with mongos at 1350 rating if u don't pay attention to extended que (because yea extending the que every 20 sec is a nice idea). 

No I wasn't using EWT, just pqr. I still have to test EWT but I don't have random accounts and I don't want to test it on my main. Probably I will never test it cuz other than the automatic que thing I don't have a reason to use pqr.

----------


## DragonfireEX402

I was just about to post a thread regarding this, but looks like I was beaten to the punch. Strangely enough, I was only banned for 15 minutes. I was prepared to accept my ban, but there was very little punishment to accept.

Might try that EWT anti warden method. I do use the thing while leveling as well to some extent.

----------


## Triptamin

banned in wowcircle with EWT, reason - lua unlocker
No functions included, just started in the active mode and then turned on PQR
:/

----------


## reliasn

> banned in wowcircle with EWT, reason - lua unlocker
> No functions included, just started in the active mode and then turned on PQR
> :/


Which WoW version? I think I know what caused the ban and I have some plans on how to bypass it.

Contact me on EWT's Discord, please.

----------


## Bruft

Does binit on wow circle b warmane for pqr have a solution to the problem?

----------


## DragonfireEX402

Used EWT earlier with PQR on Warmane and it worked like a charm, so major props to reliasn.

Unfortunately I won't be using it on there for very long because I'll be playing on different servers. That being said, let me know how it works on other servers.

----------


## DragonfireEX402

Decided to try it just now on Wintergrasp in Warmane. Got banned once again even with EWT's anti warden protection, so I'm assuming Warmane's now caught on.

Oh well, it was fun while it lasted.

----------


## Kleas

So even with EWT's u can be banned or its work?

----------


## mniam

EWT is bannable on warmane atm
i used only lua unlocker and get it.

----------


## Foruserdre

> Which WoW version? I think I know what caused the ban and I have some plans on how to bypass it.
> 
> Contact me on EWT's Discord, please.


This link expired, I just got hit by ban hammer on warmane 3.3.5 server (icecrown realm). 

"Your account has been suspended for 4 weeks 1 day due to Anticheat violation" - 3rd strike in row  :Frown: 

Any chance we can get some safe update and continue rolling pqr with your sowftware? Thanks.

----------


## reliasn

I just released a new EWT version with improved anti-detection for private servers.

Try it out and let me know if it works well and you don't get banned.

----------


## DragonfireEX402

I haven't been banned again since February, but people in EWT chat are starting to claim EWT is fully detectable on Warmane now. Fun while it lasted and unless reliasn updates anti detection, pixel bots like Chimpeon are gonna have to do.

----------

